

The Demystification of Venus - dreamweapon
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-demystification-of-venus

======
venomsnake
I find the past of Venus probably the most interesting thing in the Solar
System. Why this planet is so different? The slow spin, in the wrong
direction. Was that from the beginning or something really heavy slammed it
hard.

